# giant enemy bird...



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2008)

this bird is going to our yard to poo...

tha stupid sneaky featherball...


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 14, 2008)

your cats look like they are planning to kill it :blink:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> your cats look like they are planning to kill it :blink:


i dont let them go outside when this one3 is in the yard, it could easely pick there eyes out :blink:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 14, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i dont let them go outside when this one3 is in the yard, it could easely pick there eyes out :blink:


Yes that stupid sneaky little birdy is planing the most elagent sceem ever! HES GOING TO POOP ON YOUR YARD, MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 14, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Yes that stupid sneaky little birdy is planing the most elagent sceem ever! HES GOING TO POOP ON YOUR YARD, MUAHAHAHA!


the cats will double team it.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Yes that stupid sneaky little birdy is planing the most elagent sceem ever! HES GOING TO POOP ON YOUR YARD, MUAHAHAHA!


little? that bird is 1 meter high! his mouth is 15 cm long i dont let my cats face that!!!


----------



## acerbity (Jul 14, 2008)

I've seen Herons / Egrets spear fish with those beaks, they're nothing to be trifled with. Not worth your cat getting impaled through the skull!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 14, 2008)

acerbity said:


> I've seen Herons / Egrets spear fish with those beaks, they're nothing to be trifled with. Not work you cat getting impaled through the skull!


yea thats no problem for that thing, it spear even a small duck  even i dont get close to this bird...


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> little? that bird is 1 meter high! his mouth is 15 cm long i dont let my cats face that!!!


Then tell all your cockroaches, mantids, phasmids, turanchulas, and snakes to SICK EM! Theyell all flood over him and chomp down on his stringy little neck! Then thanks to your brave warrior pets, the menace of the giant enemy bird shall spread across you kingdom NO MORE!!! MAY THE AWSOME POWER OF THE MANTID BE WITH YOU!

Yours truly,

KING MANTONAMORE!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

*slaps forehead*


----------

